# Any info on Our Sanity Retreat Golden retrievers, VA?



## natgilmore (Feb 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with Our Sanity Retreat Golden Retrievers Powhatan, VA? Please share if so!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm..... looking at their stud dog, the only ofa clearances done on him are heart and thyroid. 

And apparently they had PennHip used to check the hips. There's no database, so you can't really look that up. I don't think you can have elbows checked that way.... so.... 

Basically this dog doesn't have any recommended clearances other than heart - which was done by a practitioner vs a cardiologist.

No way of checking any of the females, but fact of the matter, the statement on their front page:



> All breeding parents are AKC registered and have OFA hip, heart and eye clearances.


Is a lie.

ETA - OK. Just figured out they have the dog's name + "our sanity retreat". So actually you CAN look the dogs up on offa.org. And it does appear they sometimes have hips checked through OFA. Sometimes not. Sometimes elbows, sometimes not. Sometimes hearts. Sometimes not. The spotty clearance history on the dogs and behind the dogs would really worry me. Because it seems to indicate that if the breeders do sometimes show the hip or elbow clearances, them not showing those clearances the rest of the time suggests possibly the dogs failed those clearances.


----------



## natgilmore (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, that's good to know. They have bred Mandy to Rugby from Gangwaykennels. Pups ready in June. We are looking for a puppy actually for the fall 2014 but I was interested to see what folks thought of their dogs. It's just hard to find a good breeder somewhat in the area. We are in PA but just over the MD/pA line. Would go to VA too or NJ. I just want a good breeder, so hard to tell and with the timing that's why I'm trying to isolate who we would use so we can get on the list!! Appreciate your help. 

We lost our 15yr old golden in July, miss him tons but are ready for a puppy come the fall.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

^ Mandy

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

^ Rugby

I like Rugby.... but if you are talking with the breeder, ask why there isn't an elbow clearance on Mandy.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Mandy does not have an elbow clearance listed on OFA, so either it wasn't done or she failed it. Her heart clearance is from a practitioner-acceptable for OFA but not what the GRCA COE recommends. Her mother is also missing an elbow clearance. Missing elbow clearances are a deal killer for me.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## natgilmore (Feb 22, 2014)

Are "fair" ratings for hips bad?? I'm going to keep looking for another breeder. Looking for a puppy to be ready to go home in the fall 2014. Thank you


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, Fair is a perfectly acceptable rating. Fair means no hip dysplasia. Generally, you would not breed Fair to Fair unless one or both has a very strong hip line.

Not to mention that sometimes very little separates a Fair from a Good.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

In MD you might consider Delmarva Goldens. In NJ check out Pennylane.


----------



## natgilmore (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, who did you go with for a puppy? What did you find out about eldorado? Saw your post from a while back.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris at Eldorado is a very well respected breeder and although I haven't been privileged to know her personally she seems to know what she is doing.


----------



## ackmaui (Oct 8, 2013)

I have Hudson who is 10 weeks old. I got him from Chris at El Dorado Goldens. He's amazing. I can't recommend her enough!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

natgilmore said:


> Thanks, who did you go with for a puppy? What did you find out about eldorado? Saw your post from a while back.


I got a puppy from a breeder in Tennessee. I'd be happy to discuss Eldorado with you via PM but I don't want to incur the wrath of Chris Browning for expressing my opinions on here.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

As I was saying, I just received a lovely PM from Chris Browning saying that if I say anything about her breeding program I will be hearing from her attorney, which in my opinion is a bit over-the-top... to say that we have a personality conflict would be an understatement.


----------



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

You may want to check breeders in NJ as well. And one of our forum members just had her first litter of puppies. They may all be spoken for, but that can also change. I am sure I won't spell anything correctly, but her thread is on the Main Discussion page and titled something like "Lilly x Tag soon." Even if all of hers are spoken for, she may have ideas for you. Be aware though - her pups are days old and she is likely exhausted!!!! Be patient on hearing back from her is all.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Please feel free to PM me for MY side of the facts...*

and all the red flags that I had when she visited my home. Thank goodness I don't have to sell to everyone that visits my home!! I have worked very hard to have an impeccable reputation & 1 bad apple isn't going to ruin the bunch...


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

:roflmao:

Thanks for providing me with a way to amuse myself whilst supervising my son's sleepover.


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

*Eldorado is, in my opinion, the BEST*

I honestly cannot say enough good things about Eldorado and Chris Browning. After our beloved Henry died I began a search in earnest for the BEST golden retriever breeder in the country for our new puppy. Actually, I even extended my search to include Canada and England. My goal was to find an experienced breeder with a proven history of producing healthy, long lived dogs. After exhaustive research and conversations with many golden breeders it became apparent that Chris Browning enjoys an outstanding reputation in the golden retriever community. Everyone I spoke with had nothing but praise for Chris and her breeding program, and her 30+ years experience breeding HEALTHY champions speaks to her commitment to enhancing the quality of the breed. Her dogs all have outstanding health clearances going back many generations. I eventually met with Chris and was extremely impressed by her facility and her dogs. All terrific. We were fortunate to adopt "Charlie" (born 11/29/13) from Chris at age 7 weeks and we couldn't be happier with him. Attached is a recent photo of Charlie. All in all our experience with Chris and Eldorado couldn't have been more positive and I would encourage anyone looking for an outstanding golden puppy to contact Chris Browning at Eldorado.







:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I have to ask - and maybe Chris or Laura could answer this... 

Why would somebody have bred their stud to a female who does not have all her clearances, and the breeder apparently has a habit of not doing full clearances? 

Rugby's owner has it right there in the stud agreement that the females have to have full clearances.... but this dog apparently didn't? 

And the stud whose pedigree I looked up yesterday - he came from a breeding between this breeder (Sanity Retreat) and respected breeder Heike/Passion for Gold. Again, involving dogs who apparently do not have full clearances. 

This bothers me.....


----------



## natgilmore (Feb 22, 2014)

So..apparently since I'm so "new" to joining this forum, I can't PM anyone!! This is my email for anyone to comment [email protected] 
Honestly, we lost our 15 yr old golden boy in July and I am looking for a pet companion dog who is healthy and beautiful with a wonderful temperament. I just want to find a breeder who is responsible and produces quality litters. This pup has big shoes to fill since our last boy was so healthy and wonderful!! We are in PA so looking in the area of PA,NJ,MD,VA. 
Thank you all for your photos and valuable comments.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

natgilmore said:


> So..apparently since I'm so "new" to joining this forum, I can't PM anyone!! This is my email for anyone to comment [email protected]
> Honestly, we lost our 15 yr old golden boy in July and I am looking for a pet companion dog who is healthy and beautiful with a wonderful temperament. I just want to find a breeder who is responsible and produces quality litters. This pup has big shoes to fill since our last boy was so healthy and wonderful!! We are in PA so looking in the area of PA,NJ,MD,VA.
> Thank you all for your photos and valuable comments.


What I did when I started looking for a puppy after Cookie's death was to use the search option on the forum to look for breeders in [insert states]. It allowed me to weed through the threads on "recommended breeders" and "the breeders I probably should avoid". If I was interested in a breeder, I would visit their website and contact them asking about litter information/plans. This way worked for me because I found several breeders that were very helpful and even if they did not have an available puppy, they would recommend other breeders. If you want, once you have litter info- you can always ask for opinions on the breeding instead. 

In my opinion, the best way to ultimately gauge whether you like a breeder and their practices, is to correspond with them and to visit. One breeder who works for someone may not be a breeder that works for you. You may end up getting better answers that way.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

natgilmore said:


> So..apparently since I'm so "new" to joining this forum, I can't PM anyone!! This is my email for anyone to comment [email protected]
> Honestly, we lost our 15 yr old golden boy in July and I am looking for a pet companion dog who is healthy and beautiful with a wonderful temperament. I just want to find a breeder who is responsible and produces quality litters. This pup has big shoes to fill since our last boy was so healthy and wonderful!! We are in PA so looking in the area of PA,NJ,MD,VA.
> Thank you all for your photos and valuable comments.


Welcome to the Forum. You can send PMs to GRF Moderators now. You will be able to send PMs to other members when you have made 15 posts. You're getting close!


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

natgilmore said:


> So..apparently since I'm so "new" to joining this forum, I can't PM anyone!! This is my email for anyone to comment [email protected]
> Honestly, we lost our 15 yr old golden boy in July and I am looking for a pet companion dog who is healthy and beautiful with a wonderful temperament. I just want to find a breeder who is responsible and produces quality litters. This pup has big shoes to fill since our last boy was so healthy and wonderful!! We are in PA so looking in the area of PA,NJ,MD,VA.
> Thank you all for your photos and valuable comments.


Our Henry died at only age 8 from hemangiosarcoma on Christmas Day. To say we were devastated by his loss would be a gross understatement. His death was one of the most horrible experiences of my life......and I'm 56 years old. When we set out to find a puppy our ONLY consideration was that it be HEALTHY and have the sweet, wonderful "golden" temperament that we love so much. We don't show dogs and honestly the appearance of the puppy was not our main concern. During Henry's brief illness (he died six weeks after being diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma) we researched the matter exhaustively and learned it is a terrible problem with the breed, and seems more prevalent in some lines than others. Sadly we learned too late that the line Henry came from DOES have hemangio in it. So, our quest for a breeder who emphasized health AND temperament led us eventually to Chris Browning at Eldorado Goldens. When I initially contacted Chris she made it very clear that she would not sell one of her pups to just anyone. Simply having the means to pay for an Eldorado puppy does NOT guarantee Chris will sell you one. She is extremely careful and selective about who she will allow to adopt one of her pups, and she generally will not consider selling one to anyone she hasn't personally met. That was the case with us. Chris made no promises whatsoever when I spoke with her on the phone and asked us to visit her so that she could meet us in person and determine if she felt our household would be appropriate for one of her puppies. She was quite candid in pointing out they were HER PUPPIES and she alone would make the final decision about who could buy one. I get the impression her reputation is such that the demand for her pups far exceeds the "supply." I've since learned that folks from all over the United States make the trek to VA to get an Eldorado puppy. Eldorado's reputation is that good. When we first visited Chris Browning she spent close to two hours with us and asked a myriad of questions about our lifestyle, household, experience with dogs, etc. It was ONLY after she had satisfied herself that we would provide a good home for one of her pups that she offered to sell Charlie to us. The experience impressed us. It was very clear to us that Chris is devoted to her breeding program and is passionate about producing the HEALTHIEST puppies possible. And if for any reason during the screening process she senses that a potential buyer wouldn't be a good "fit" for an Eldorado puppy, then she isn't going to sell one to that individual. Simple as that, and completely fair in my view. Fortunately for us, Chris DID think we would be good doggie parents, and that is how Charlie came into our lives. We love him to death and are grateful that Chris allowed us to adopt him. Thanks again Chris for everything!


----------



## ackmaui (Oct 8, 2013)

KWenger said:


> Our Henry died at only age 8 from hemangiosarcoma on Christmas Day. To say we were devastated by his loss would be a gross understatement. His death was one of the most horrible experiences of my life......and I'm 56 years old. When we set out to find a puppy our ONLY consideration was that it be HEALTHY and have the sweet, wonderful "golden" temperament that we love so much. We don't show dogs and honestly the appearance of the puppy was not our main concern. During Henry's brief illness (he died six weeks after being diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma) we researched the matter exhaustively and learned it is a terrible problem with the breed, and seems more prevalent in some lines than others. Sadly we learned too late that the line Henry came from DOES have hemangio in it. So, our quest for a breeder who emphasized health AND temperament led us eventually to Chris Browning at Eldorado Goldens. When I initially contacted Chris she made it very clear that she would not sell one of her pups to just anyone. Simply having the means to pay for an Eldorado puppy does NOT guarantee Chris will sell you one. She is extremely careful and selective about who she will allow to adopt one of her pups, and she generally will not consider selling one to anyone she hasn't personally met. That was the case with us. Chris made no promises whatsoever when I spoke with her on the phone and asked us to visit her so that she could meet us in person and determine if she felt our household would be appropriate for one of her puppies. She was quite candid in pointing out they were HER PUPPIES and she alone would make the final decision about who could buy one. I get the impression her reputation is such that the demand for her pups far exceeds the "supply." I've since learned that folks from all over the United States make the trek to VA to get an Eldorado puppy. Eldorado's reputation is that good. When we first visited Chris Browning she spent close to two hours with us and asked a myriad of questions about our lifestyle, household, experience with dogs, etc. It was ONLY after she had satisfied herself that we would provide a good home for one of her pups that she offered to sell Charlie to us. The experience impressed us. It was very clear to us that Chris is devoted to her breeding program and is passionate about producing the HEALTHIEST puppies possible. And if for any reason during the screening process she senses that a potential buyer wouldn't be a good "fit" for an Eldorado puppy, then she isn't going to sell one to that individual. Simple as that, and completely fair in my view. Fortunately for us, Chris DID think we would be good doggie parents, and that is how Charlie came into our lives. We love him to death and are grateful that Chris allowed us to adopt him. Thanks again Chris for everything!



I totally agree! Chris is the best and I have all the confidence in the world with my new little boy Hudson!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## natgilmore (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you ackmaui and kwenger for all the info about Eldorado and your puppy experiences. Very helpful. I feel the same way and truly just want a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder who takes all precautions to produce the healthiest litters possible.


----------



## Wicomico (Jul 25, 2013)

*We are thankful for Eldorado Goldens!!*

As you can see, our Boone is getting LOTS of love these days. We got him from Chris Browning at Eldorado Goldens. We were very lucky to end up with one of her dogs. It took some time but we waited patiently and the wait was totally worth it! Chris is very particular about the homes her puppies go to. She has earned the right and responsibility to be this picky over the 30 years she has spent breeding goldens. She insisted upon meeting all four of my children in order to help assess our particular environment and ensure she provided the best puppy to thrive in that environment. We are not a show family, just wanted a healthy, loving and gentle golden with the possibility of hunting in the future with my husband. I am confident Boone will meet all of our needs and we will work to meet all of his. He is an amazingly SMART little guy that catches on very quickly. He obviously likes to play, but is NOT hyper which was one of my main requests of Chris. I did not want a high strung dog at home with my children being so young. So far we are very pleased and Chris has been very helpful with all our needs and continues to be responsive even after we took Boone home and started our lives with him. She is a wonderful resource. 

Quite frankly I am saddened that she has to waste her valuable time defending her decision not to place a puppy in a particular home based on her knowledge and comfort level with the breed and the specific home. All breeders do things their own way. If you don't see eye to eye, move on! I hope Chris will continue to to what she does best which is producing healthy, dogs with wonderful temperaments to families she feels can provide good homes.


----------



## THEKING (Jun 23, 2015)

*Our sanity retreat avoid*

Purchased a dog for $1500 back in Aug of 2014. My dog is 10.5 months old and has a serious heart condition. Please do yourself and family a favor and avoid doing business with these people. They produce beautiful goldens, but they are unhealthy!!!! AVOID at all cost!!!!! STAY AWAY!! They do not respond to my emails and currently seeking legal advice for small claims against them. Please avoid!!!!


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

SO sorry to hear of your dogs' heart issues. Do you mind sharing the (pedigree)parents names, as cardio is something none of us as breeders want to "mess" with. Thanks in advance...


----------



## OSR Golden Retrievers (Jul 20, 2015)

*OSR Golden Retrievers*

It is regrettable that you made this post to learn about OSR Golden Retrievers. We have been breeding purebred golden retrievers for over 16 years. For years we did not do elbow clearances. We ALWAYS did OFA hips, heart and CERF eyes. Two generations ago we added elbow clearances and thyroid clearances. We have NEVER had a failed heart, eye or elbow. We are on our 6th generation on the female side and we only had 1 that the Vet and I agreed that the hip x-ray results were not good enough to breed. We never sent the x-ray to OFA and we never bred her. She is still here, 11 1/2 years old and doing fine. We did peen hip on Little Bear because that can be done at 18 months old and we needed to know before waiting until he was 2 years old and ready to breed. You can research yourself as to which is better for hips, peen or OFA. All I can tell you is that peen is much more expensive and more thorough. For the person that replied to you that we either did not do the clearances or that they failed was totally irresponsible. This post was brought to my attention by a customer that bought a puppy from us 11 years ago and again another puppy last summer. He was as upset as I, not with us, but with how it reflected on us as a breeder. I would suggest that next time you deal with the breeder and ask for documentation of clearances or any other information.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If clearances are done through OFA, a buyer does not need to ask for documentation, because it is all online and publically accessible. 

PH is not publically accessible. However, you can list on OFA.

OFA is one of the views for PH, and since most people have hips and elbows done together, you might as well send the hips in to OFA too.

PH is not a clearance the same way OFA is. There is no pass or fail, and it is up to the education of the puppy buyer to know the difference between a high and low number on a piece of paper a breeder may show them.

Anyhoo.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the GRF. :wavey:



OSR Golden Retrievers said:


> It is regrettable that you made this post to learn about OSR Golden Retrievers. We have been breeding purebred golden retrievers for over 16 years. For years we did not do elbow clearances.


Elbows were added to the GRCA COE back in 2000 or 2001. So you have not been following that for most of those 16 years.



OSR Golden Retrievers said:


> We did peen hip on Little Bear because that can be done at 18 months old and we needed to know before waiting until he was 2 years old and ready to breed.


While the GRCA has accepted PennHip as a clearance for hips the dog/bitch still must be over 2 years of age for it to be considered a final clearance. So you could have done OFA as a prelim, it would have been the equivalent to PennHip at that point. 




OSR Golden Retrievers said:


> You can research yourself as to which is better for hips, peen or OFA. All I can tell you is that peen is much more expensive and more thorough. For the person that replied to you that we either did not do the clearances or that they failed was totally irresponsible.


Just because it cost more does not always mean it is better. And PennHip makes it extremely difficult to prove one way or the other with their closed database. As for that person who said that, it was not irresponsible as it is fact by your own omission.


----------



## OSR Golden Retrievers (Jul 20, 2015)

Peen Hip rates hips from 0 to 100. They "recommend" not breeding a dog with a score below 50. Little Bear had a rating of 70 and all his recorded offspring to date have OFA ratings of good. Peen uses an exact point by point rating at all critical locations of the hip joint. Any buyer of large breed dogs should know that whether OFA or Peen it is not a guarantee of great hips for their puppy/dog. It is very subjective and is no more than a guideline to improve the chances of good hips over generations of breeding. The peen hip evaluation was explained to me in detail by the Vet. and I do believe it is at the very least as good as the OFA results. Very few Vets are even certified to do Peen.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OSR Golden Retrievers said:


> Peen Hip rates hips from 0 to 100. They "recommend" not breeding a dog with a score below 50. Little Bear had a rating of 70 and all his recorded offspring to date have OFA ratings of good. Peen uses an exact point by point rating at all critical locations of the hip joint. Any buyer of large breed dogs should know that whether OFA or Peen it is not a guarantee of great hips for their puppy/dog. It is very subjective and is no more than a guideline to improve the chances of good hips over generations of breeding. The peen hip evaluation was explained to me in detail by the Vet. and I do believe it is at the very least as good as the OFA results. Very few Vets are even certified to do Peen.


You should know that Peen is not what it is called. It is Penn Hip. A professor at U Penn developed it, and it uses an OFA view as well. Anyone interested in being extremely thorough would send the views to OFA also, so to get BOTH opinions. The lack of a database is the biggest thing wrong with PH, and that alone allows people to lie about scoring. It isn't something any old vet can't do- there is an online class that ''certifies" the vet to take the PH view films but even that's no longer required, a vet can just sign up if interested last I heard. Particular skill or special knowledge isn't required either- any more than it is to submit OFA films.
'Very few vets are even ...' is because OFA is the gold standard in our breed.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You may want to learn how to spell PennHIP or turn your malfunctioning spellcheck off. I admit spelling is not my best skill, but to see it misspelled to this level makes you seem uneducated on the system you use. 

A few of my thoughts on PennHIP...Breeders who use it should post the actual scores on OFA so it is publicly verifiable on a system that is not user entry. If I can afford the fee that is less than a nice dinner out to list my DNA tests on there I am sure someone selling puppies can too. 

You may want to read up on PennHIP to complete your understanding. They do give a percentage for comparison which does range from 0-100 with 100th percentile being best but, the dog's actual score is represented as a decimal number usually range .0-1.0 with the lower number being best . The percentage is not their score but a comparison of your dog's score compared against its peers and as the comparison group changes, the percent is not a static measurement like the decimal score is for each hip. The score actually looks a bit like this LDI = .27;RDI = .29. That dog would likely score in the 90th percentile. So, I believe what you are saying is the Little Bear has scores that place him in the 70th percentile. Meaning his hips are better than 70% of Goldens but not as good as the top 30% of Goldens.

PennHIP actually recommends that breeders only choose dogs from the 60th percentile or higher. You can actually read that directly from PennHIP here Selective Breeding

The reason some people have an issue with PennHIP is that less than reputable people sometimes choose this tool because PennHIP really does not say Hip Dysplasia free or positive for hip Dysplasia. It just gives the breeder piece of paper which can be used to show an uneducated buyer can show and say, "See this dog is good to breed, I have a paper for the hips". I am not going to debate which is a better evaluative tool for breeders, but for buyers, OFA is much easier to understand. Because of that PennHIP does get used by "Greeder" breeders so they can breed dogs with hips that will not pass OFA and dupe buyers into thinking they are good hips even when the DI scores put them at the bottom of the breed comparison, well below the 60th percentile. 

It would be so much easier if PennHIP made their database publically verifiable with both the DI score for each hip and the percentile listed. Untill they do, you would be better to wait until 24 months, do your PennHIP and then send it in for recording with the nominal fee to OFA. Then it is easier and you would not feel the need to defend yourself against the questions on hips which I am sure would be less stressful.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Our Sanity Retrievers- what is your reason for not doing elbows? I see Hank asked you that several posts back. You didn't answer. Meant to ask that last post .


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

LJack said:


> A few of my thoughts on PennHIP...Breeders who use it should post the actual scores on OFA so it is publicly verifiable on a system that is not user entry. If I can afford the fee that is less than a nice dinner out to list my DNA tests on there I am sure someone selling puppies can too.


So if you send your paperwork from Penn Hip to OFA the will list the score and percentile directly from the paperwork?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes, they will list other evaluators' results. Also DNA tests, etc if you send the notification in to OFA. I think it costs maybe $12 to list.
Easily affordable, and to comply with the CoE, eyes and PH if you use it needs to be listed on OFA database.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Selli-Belle said:


> So if you send your paperwork from Penn Hip to OFA the will list the score and percentile directly from the paperwork?


They will and do list the actual score which is the Distraction Index or DI for each hip individually. They do not show the percentile as it is comparative and does change over time. The DI is really the important part as it is the piece that tells if DJD or Hip Dysplasia is a high or low risk. The DI that PennHIP has found to be the threshold for prediction of DJD is .30. If a dog scores .30 or lower, They are stating it is statstiaclly close to a zero chance to develop DJD, though PennHIP seems very cautious to never state their process is definitive. 
Here is an example of a dog who had PennHIP submitted as well as OFA. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Robin and Laura, I did not know that!


----------



## KgirlNrva (Sep 19, 2020)

THEKING said:


> *Our sanity retreat avoid*
> 
> Purchased a dog for $1500 back in Aug of 2014. My dog is 10.5 months old and has a serious heart condition. Please do yourself and family a favor and avoid doing business with these people. They produce beautiful goldens, but they are unhealthy!!!! AVOID at all cost!!!!! STAY AWAY!! They do not respond to my emails and currently seeking legal advice for small claims against them. Please avoid!!!!





THEKING said:


> *Our sanity retreat avoid*
> 
> Purchased a dog for $1500 back in Aug of 2014. My dog is 10.5 months old and has a serious heart condition. Please do yourself and family a favor and avoid doing business with these people. They produce beautiful goldens, but they are unhealthy!!!! AVOID at all cost!!!!! STAY AWAY!! They do not respond to my emails and currently seeking legal advice for small claims against them. Please avoid!!!!


----------



## KgirlNrva (Sep 19, 2020)

So glad I saw this. I reached out to them and they won’t allow visitors to see puppies. She said she will give referrals and that’s it. This post makes sense why...so thankful for this forum!


----------

